# Coding for "Attempted" procedure



## JoannaRupert (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone know the rule on billing an attempted procedure?  We have several cases where the surgeon attempted one procedure then had to change to a different procedure.  Do you bill the procedure that was actually done as the primary code with the attempted code secondary w/ a 53 modifier?  Thanks


----------



## pwright3603 (Aug 29, 2012)

Joanne, I have the exact same problem. I did not see your thread unitl after I had transfered my thread from OB/GYN to GENSURG. Good luck! We are wondering here if ?the "intent" is more relevant then lysis. thanks!


----------



## maine4me (Aug 29, 2012)

We have this happen with our general surgeons as well.  If you are speaking of a physician attempting a laparscopic procedure and having to switch to an open procedure, then you would only bill the open procedure.


----------



## pwright3603 (Aug 29, 2012)

Maine4Me, I am referring to when the intent of the procedure (Lap Tubal) was not done due to adhesions. adhesions were lysed.  do we bill lap tubal with 53? or lysis? or 49320?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 29, 2012)

*Code completed procedure only*

If you switch gears midoperation and complete a different procedure than what you began, you code only the procedure you completed.  

Depending on documentation, you MAY be able to use a -22 modifier - if sufficient additional work was clearly documented.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

